
Language learners: Full page translate or miss new words? Here's a third choice - acenturyandabit
https://github.com/acenturyandabit/google-context-translate
======
solarkraft
The title for this submission should probably be more like "Google Chrome
Inline Translate".

Is there something like this for Firefox and another translation service?

